# wild camping in Spain



## rocin (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello, let us introduce ourselves.We are John & Nancy and we have just spent ten months in our new (to us) campervan in Spain. We only camped in campsites as our one small leisure battery wasn't up to the task of running our fridge for more than a couple of hours, but everywhere we went we looked longingly at vans parked by the beach or in designated parking areas near towns. We are back in the UK for two months and my first van job (after joining wildcamping.co.uk) is to upgrade our leisure batteries. We are returning to France and Spain in April and will be scouring these forums for tips.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## V1nny (Feb 7, 2018)

rocin said:


> Hello, let us introduce ourselves.We are John & Nancy and we have just spent ten months in our new (to us) campervan in Spain. We only camped in campsites as our one small leisure battery wasn't up to the task of running our fridge for more than a couple of hours, but everywhere we went we looked longingly at vans parked by the beach or in designated parking areas near towns. We are back in the UK for two months and my first van job (after joining wildcamping.co.uk) is to upgrade our leisure batteries. We are returning to France and Spain in April and will be scouring these forums for tips.



If you become a full WildCamping member you can get a discount on batteries from Alpha Batteries. I bought a battery from them a few months ago and the service and prices were excellent.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Duck Duck (Feb 7, 2018)

*membership*



rocin said:


> Hello, let us introduce ourselves.We are John & Nancy and we have just spent ten months in our new (to us) campervan in Spain. We only camped in campsites as our one small leisure battery wasn't up to the task of running our fridge for more than a couple of hours, but everywhere we went we looked longingly at vans parked by the beach or in designated parking areas near towns. We are back in the UK for two months and my first van job (after joining wildcamping.co.uk) is to upgrade our leisure batteries. We are returning to France and Spain in April and will be scouring these forums for tips.




Hi I joined today aswell. Did you become a member?

Thanks


----------



## Skar (Feb 7, 2018)

Why not run the fridge on gas?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 7, 2018)

Solar panels would be a good investment, especially for Spain.


----------



## Old Git (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello it has already been said but if you become a full member you can get a good discount from Alpha batteries. 
I purchased two leisure batteries from them last year and saved more than the cost of my full membership. Enjoy:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## The laird (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 7, 2018)

i would assume because you mentioned small batteries and fridge that you have the waeco setup so a large solar panel and extra batteries or a freestanding folding panel would all help if you have a gas fridge then you have to go for a refillable system either underslung tank or bottles we have been out since the 5th january heating on fridge/freezer etc no ehu one refill of gas after 28 day’s for €22,


----------



## carol (Feb 7, 2018)

V1nny said:


> If you become a full WildCamping member you can get a discount on batteries from Alpha Batteries. I bought a battery from them a few months ago and the service and prices were excellent.



Not to mention all the wild camping spots to park up (POIs)!


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Feb 11, 2018)

sounds like the battery is past it's best and needs to be replaced.

there are a few threads on here that discuss LBs.


james


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## rocin (Apr 3, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> i would assume because you mentioned small batteries and fridge that you have the waeco setup so a large solar panel and extra batteries or a freestanding folding panel would all help if you have a gas fridge then you have to go for a refillable system either underslung tank or bottles we have been out since the 5th january heating on fridge/freezer etc no ehu one refill of gas after 28 day’s for €22,



I can't believe i haven't been back here to look at replies, but how time flies when your back in the UK.. seeing family & friends, dentists & opticians, etc. 
Yes, i have the Waeco settup, but did manage to upgrade my 1 x 75amp leisure battery to 2 x 110 amp and it all seems to be working okay. Of course I now want a solar panel,  but that will have to wait until next year. 
I've also added an adapter to my gas cupboard so I can switch between my UK bottle and a Spanish one which I plan to get on my return.
I can't believe we are leaving for France & Spain next week and I still haven't taken out full membership of this forum. So that's next on the list.


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard, nice that you have joined us, fire away with your questions and the answers will come flooding


----------



## Tes (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## Sue G (Apr 9, 2018)

*Spain in January?*

We are hoping to head over middle of December to Spain and Portugal. Looking to go to the warmer areas and find camping in the motor home near the beach and towns. We would welcome any top tips regarding travelling over there as well as things to do and see . Cheers Sue


----------

